# Coloring Frosting



## bcupcakes (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a question about coloring frosting. I have a buttercream frosting(yellowish frosting) and am trying to make it baby blue. But, when I add blue coloring(paste) it turns it aquamarine instead of blue because of the yellow tint in the buttercream frosting. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to get it a baby blue color? Thanks.


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

Define buttercream: powdered sugar or Italian/Swiss whatever? What brand of color?


----------



## bcupcakes (Sep 17, 2007)

French Butter Cream. It's made with butter, eggs, and sugar. The brand is Wilton's coloring in Royal Blue.


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

I really don't like Wilton colors. They do in a pinch. (Most Wilton products, not all, have only one thing going for them: you can get them at Wal-Mart at 2 a.m. if you are desperate need.) I like Americolor. Handy squeeze bottle and better color. I have achieved a baby blue with the type of butter cream you are talking about with Americolor sky blue. Americolor is available all over the inter-net. Wilton does have more of a tendency to "green up".
If Wilton is your only option they do sell a "whitener." I have only ever used it with powdered sugar icing and I noticed a texture difference and a slight taste. I don't even know if it would work with your French butter cream. Maybe an experiment if you are desperate for "true blue."


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

for true colors in your butter cream, try using a meringue base
in place of French or Pate a Bombe, or whole egg....

you will get a truer color

chefmaster is swell and 
spectrum from:
https://www.atecousa.net/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=ccolor

:bounce:


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

I've used Wilton's 'white food coloring' successfully with italian buttercream (italian meringue + butter).


----------

